# hd local antennae



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

ive been told that i live in a rich local hd area. if there a brand of antennae that works good. not a major set up, and doesnt cost an arm and a leg. ive heard they make ones that sit on your tv. but i dont know anything about them.


----------



## Skunkmutha (Aug 16, 2006)

Depends on how much the arm and the leg costs? Try antennasdirect.com


----------



## makoman (Jan 22, 2007)

i was just looking around there. i saw they have indoor models. would i need the amplifiers and cables too. and are all there models fairly reliable?


----------



## tyang54 (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a detailed antenna discussion under the Local HDTV info under AVS Forum.



Too long to sum up, but based on that recommedation I purchased a Silver Sensor by Philips. about $25 available at Circuit City and Best Buy. If you need arials or attic mounts spend more time in the thread.

That forum also lists what channels people are getting in your area.


----------



## the-real (Jan 25, 2007)

I use:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...t&productCategoryId=cat08084&id=1118844608800

works pretty well.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

As I said to your other thread, you are ~45 miles from most transmitters, so you will need a fringe to deep fringe solution.

You have one VHF digital, WESH-DT broadcasts on ch 11. To receive it you will need a UHF/VHF combo antenna probably with a pre-amp.

Try a Winegard HD8200p if you can find one locally, they are really big to ship, or the Channel Master Crossfire 3671, a little smaller, but should work.


----------

